# simple ammo blaster strap



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

this is what i came up with to secure the ammo blaster box to the rack. simple and effective. used a fire extinguisher mounting strap and bolted it to the rad mounting bracket.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Neat! I use a ratchet strap and it is a bit annoying. Gunna have to have my eye open for another idea. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

